# Shrimp & Corn Soup ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

We got a day's cool snap, you folks up north would laugh! Its supposed to be back in the mid 80's again tomorrow, but today....IT SOUP TIME!!

First I want to add a disclaimer, if you have been to Louisiana and this isn't like the shrimp and corn soup you had, we have as many interpretation's as there are cooks. This is mine, its my bastardazation of Mom's,  which she learned here on the river. It was originally made with what is called river shrimp. these are really tiny fresh water white shrimp which we got out the Mississippi River when I was a kid. They are the sweetest of all the shrimp I have tasted. I could tell stories about running the shrimp boxes filled with cans of dog food but I'll stick to the recipe.

For this soup I used some of the beautiful white shrimp I recently received shown on this thread.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/230039/we-have-shrimps-foamheart

Well lets get to it. BY THE WAY..... I put double smoked w/pecan andouille in it, so that's my openers!

First thaw and peel the shrimp













IMG_6220.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Why peel the shrimp first, welllllllllllll

Always save the shells and make broth to add to any pot cooking shrimp, it just adds to the shrimps flavor intensity which is very delicate with good shrimp to begin with.













IMG_6221.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Get those shells in the hot tub.













IMG_6225.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






I like the boiling smell, most don't. But if you do or not, you'll love the taste of that broth in your soup! Its worth the 30 seconds it takes to get it started.

Now lets get some veggies!













IMG_6219.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






That would be onions, parsley, green onions, white onions, bell pepper, and celery. Well yes it has to have the holy trinity, onions, bell peppers, and celery in a 2 to 1 to 1 ratio.

Say what ya like, bring your own meal, but if I ain't frying large or bigger shrimps I ain't devining those suckers unless I am really try to impress! I am not on this cook.

Now it still to start the soup, well of course it has a roux, LOL. but its a white roux. very very easy. Mix the flour and oil, till it starts bubbling, turn the fire to the very lowest setting and walk away. When there is no more bubbles its ready.













IMG_6226.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






What do ya mean where's the garlic? ZOMG thanks for reminding me.....













IMG_6223.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






That's about a weeks worth at my house, its not as good as Dave's but its garlic. So break out that knife and impress 'em with your chopping, mincing and slicing (and devining if ya want).













IMG_6224.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Note the garlic in the center of the plate. I have a new kick of thin slicing the larger garlic. Its a hoot cause everyone sees it and worries about that big garlic taste. It ends up being very very mild because the flavor cooks mostly out in the soup. But everyone has to get one and tell you what they had thought it would be like. Shows they are thinking about it....LOL

The rest if the ingredients, I must confess, I was out of home canned tomatos and I couldn't find the corn in the freezers they seem to be too full of meat these days to find many veggies.... <Shrugs> So its easy now everyone can be consistent.













IMG_6228.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






You use all the tomatoes, all the cream corn, half the niblets, and a small squirt of honey. ANYtime I cook with canned or frozen corn I add some honey to offset the sugar lost between the cutting and processing, ANYtime I cook with tomatoes I add a little sugar to off set the acid, so honey works.

It may not be true, but its one of my cooking secrets and now one can taste the honey but it makes it all taste better.

Now we drop the chopped onions in the roux to wilt. Do not brown or burn, low and slow right? BTW I chop my onions in two sizes, small for the flavor, larger so you can see 'em on your spoon.













IMG_6227.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Once the turn translucent its on like donkie kong! Add the rest of the veggies and the andouille or tasso, add the hot shrimp broth, (its the only time I do this),and everything else except the shrimps.













IMG_6229.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Allow it to simmer for 30 mins. then add the shrimps. Simmer for about 20 mins. you don't want to cook the taste out of your shrimps but you do want them well cooked. also add your spices at this time, salt & pepper, I added some Tony's "More", some additional thyme, and a shot of tabasco just cause I am a coonazz! Ok, gonna be nice and share my secret ingredient, Coriander. That's right, it lightens up the soup so its not so much a hardy stew and more like a thin tomato bisque. It just really brightens up the taste when used in small amounts. No one could ever call it out but it really brightens up a dish.

I pulled out the good china













IMG_6230.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Got some bread













IMG_6232.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Oct 4, 2015






Ok, so I got it a bit black baking it, I was watching the bull riding and forgot.  Besides, I also learned that I don't really care for a Kaiser roll with this soup, the malt just doesn't work with it so back to pistolettes which I know are awesome with it. But I had already made the Kaiser rolls.

That's it, its cool outside, and I have the A/C going and enjoying the soup. Maybe tomorrow will have a cup of soup with a shrimp remoulade salad?  Small salad small soup, that's a great meal with hardly any prep time.

Its good soup, try it, I bet you'll add it to your cookbook. BTW you can use other seafoods crab or crayfish or lobster or etc. it would be just as good.

Thanks for checking it out and bundle up till tomorrow....ROFLMAO! 

EDIT:: not going to update with shrimp remoulade tomorrow but here is a link.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/229289/shrimp-remoulade-foamheart


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 4, 2015)

Pure Magic. Kev. So would you consider this a variation of a lighter gumbo? Didn't see a roux but it's gotta be in there somewhere. 

Brian


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks great.  But cold, no.

High of 43 yesterday here.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 4, 2015)

I just bookmarked this for a chilly day meal!   That looks and sounds amazing!  

:points:  for sharing and making it easy to follow!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Pure Magic. Kev. So would you consider this a variation of a lighter gumbo? Didn't see a roux but it's gotta be in there somewhere.
> 
> Brian


Sure there is a roux, but its just a white roux. Can't be a gumbo, cause gumbo is simply soup over rice and there is 50% of that missing. But I bet it would be good over rice though.

Thank you sir.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Looks great. But cold, no.
> 
> High of 43 yesterday here.


LOL.... oh heck yeah that's snuggling weather here. A few more degrees and they shut the schools down here. LOL


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mmmmmmm! That looks fantastic Kevin! Filing this one away for a try! POINTS!!!

It's been in the low thirties at night the last week. 60-80 during the day. Needless to say soup and casserole season is here!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I just bookmarked this for a chilly day meal! That looks and sounds amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, its really a light soup, its not heavy, thick, or hardy. it was warm and good, but it could have just as easily been a summer soup. That's why I am thinking soup and salad for lunch tomorrow.

LOL.. everything I do is easy, I am not necessarily simple minded, I just like simple things.


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 4, 2015)

Thank you for this Foam!  My GF loves corn and crab bisque type soups, but I can't stand the heavy cream that most recipes call for.  This soup looks amazing!

Mike


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Mmmmmmm! That looks fantastic Kevin! Filing this one away for a try! POINTS!!!
> 
> It's been in the low thirties at night the last week. 60-80 during the day. Needless to say soup and casserole season is here!


Thanks Case, with your accessibility to good seafood man that seems like a natural.

I'll have to look for my Golden Chowder recipe, and cook one, its a heavy more substantial soup, a stick to your ribs kind.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 4, 2015)

mike5051 said:


> Thank you for this Foam!  My GF loves corn and crab bisque type soups, but I can't stand the heavy cream that most recipes call for.  This soup looks amazing!
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike, but like I said and I am sure you'll agree, there are a load of shrimp & corn soup recipes and they vary tremendously.  This one is really light.

Try it, and I hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks real tasty Foam, gonna have to try this soon !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Oct 5, 2015)

Foam it is soup time here for sure.I'll be making a few different ones soon.Thanks for sharing 

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks real tasty Foam, gonna have to try this soon !


Thank ye thank ye, Its soup for lunch today too so you better be sure you like it the first sitting. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Oct 5, 2015)

tropics said:


> Foam it is soup time here for sure.I'll be making a few different ones soon.Thanks for sharing
> 
> Richie


Thank ya sir. I have gotta say I used a toasted pistolette with a bit of butter and garlic with my bowl at lunch, its a huge difference. It makes the soup even more better!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2015)

Morning Kevin....   Mom used to make corn soup...   I can't remember how long it's been since I had some....    Sure was good waaaaay back then....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Morning Kevin.... Mom used to make corn soup... I can't remember how long it's been since I had some.... Sure was good waaaaay back then....


When you get it figured out, you'll have to share her recipe.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > Morning Kevin.... Mom used to make corn soup... I can't remember how long it's been since I had some.... Sure was good waaaaay back then....
> ...




Mom NEVER shared any recipe...  I even threatened her with "no flowers on her grave" if she took them there with her...   She still gets flowers...  One helluva great cook and just as good at keeping secrets....


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Mom NEVER shared any recipe... I even threatened her with "no flowers on her grave" if she took them there with her... She still gets flowers... One helluva great cook and just as good at keeping secrets....


I understand, Took me forever to figure out the Thanksgiving cornbread dressing recipe. Finally figured it out, there was no recipe because it was never exactly the same! LOL

My sister still thinks I am just being mean because I can't write it down for her. It maybe why I do things like I do here.


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2015)

I'll be another to steal that recipe, Foam.  Looks easy and great tasting.

Ever tried it with a good splash of wine added?  I'm wondering if that wouldn't work with the tomatoes.

Or would you consider that a sacrilege?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## disco (Oct 6, 2015)

Great soup.

Great post.

Great qview.

Great tutorial.

Points

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2015)

Venture said:


> I'll be another to steal that recipe, Foam.  Looks easy and great tasting.
> 
> Ever tried it with a good splash of wine added?  I'm wondering if that wouldn't work with the tomatoes.
> 
> ...


I don't even consider beans in chili sacrilege, although I worry about those who insist on it.....LOL 

Thanks, Its a pretty good recipe and it, like most of my recipes, can easily be customized for your heightened dining appreciation!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 6, 2015)

Disco said:


> Great soup.
> 
> Great post.
> 
> ...


Thank you kind sir. Been missing you around here lately, getting the yard and garden all winterized?


----------



## old bones (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow!  I had to bump this up one more time, not only does the soup look fantastic and the "Q" is great but thanks to you, I learned another great trick this morning.... All this time, we are buying shrimp sauce when we had it for free.   

*"Always save the shells and make broth to add to any pot cooking shrimp, it just adds to the shrimps flavor intensity which is very delicate with good shrimp to begin with."  *

Thanks for the great posting..  

*John  *


----------



## remsr (Oct 7, 2015)

That looks real good! Here in Minnesota it's soup and stew season. This looks like one I need to cook. My specialties are: French onion, Gumbo, squash bisque, chuckwagan stew, cioppino, minestrone, cheese burger soup, Germsn potato, and split pea, my wife does the chille. Soups and stews are all I like about Minnesota winters.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I don't even consider beans in chili sacrilege, although I worry about those who insist on it.....LOL
> 
> Thanks, Its a pretty good recipe and it, like most of my recipes, can easily be customized for your heightened dining appreciation!





Foamheart said:


> Thank you kind sir. Been missing you around here lately, getting the yard and garden all winterized?


Well, golf season just ended here in the mountains and I have been busy in the yard. I hope to spend more time smoking and on the forums over the winter.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2015)

Old Bones said:


> Wow!  I had to bump this up one more time, not only does the soup look fantastic and the "Q" is great but thanks to you, I learned another great trick this morning.... All this time, we are buying shrimp sauce when we had it for free.
> 
> *"Always save the shells and make broth to add to any pot cooking shrimp, it just adds to the shrimps flavor intensity which is very delicate with good shrimp to begin with."  *
> 
> ...


You know, I always try to make shell stock even if I am frying so I can freeze it for another day. I do the same with crawfish. We freeze the shrimp shells on, and as long as they stay under water frozen I have had them last thirty years and be as fresh as the day they were put up. Best freezer containers for seafood are the old waxed milk cartons. Throw the seafood in, cover with water, freeze and they seriously last forever.

Another thing you can look for in the grocery is clam juice. In small quantities most folks will think its whatever seafood taste you are cooking with. Just for an added kick.

Oh and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2015)

REMSR said:


> That looks real good! Here in Minnesota it's soup and stew season. This looks like one I need to cook. My specialties are: French onion, Gumbo, squash bisque, chuckwagan stew, cioppino, minestrone, cheese burger soup, Germsn potato, and split pea, my wife does the chille. Soups and stews are all I like about Minnesota winters.


Thank goodness I just ate or the stock pots whould be on the counter! LOL

You know its a good thing you live in the land of ten thousand lakes? Its cold enough so you can enjoy all those great sounding soups each year. I love French onion, heck I like fresh Bermuda onions in a cream sauce.... Mmmmmm...... Onions and garlic = good!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 7, 2015)

Disco said:


> Well, golf season just ended here in the mountains and I have been busy in the yard. I hope to spend more time smoking and on the forums over the winter.


Pasture pool! I have tried playing in the mountains where you play up and down as opposed to left and right like we play at sea-level. LOL... like I might have ever mastered left and right. I played, but there is a lot in what George Carlin had to say about it.


----------



## disco (Oct 7, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Pasture pool! I have tried playing in the mountains where you play up and down as opposed to left and right like we play at sea-level. LOL... like I might have ever mastered left and right. I played, but there is a lot in what George Carlin had to say about it.


As a left wing supporter all my life, his thoughts on turning golf courses into low cost housing has merit. However, I am enough of an old white geezer to enjoy pounding the little white ball.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Oct 8, 2015)

Great looking soup! Went back and looked at some of your other shrimp posts. Mighty jealous of all that amazing shrimp!


----------



## foamheart (Oct 8, 2015)

Disco said:


> As a left wing supporter all my life, his thoughts on turning golf courses into low cost housing has merit. However, I am enough of an old white geezer to enjoy pounding the little white ball.


The Hippy Dippy Weatherman!  Laugh-in started some great comedians.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 8, 2015)

4PoGo7 said:


> Great looking soup! Went back and looked at some of your other shrimp posts. Mighty jealous of all that amazing shrimp!


Thank you kind sir, all the bounty of game and seafood sort of off sets the mosquitos, politicians and hurricanes.


----------



## eman (Oct 10, 2015)

I will have to file that recipe away for when i want a lighter corn and shrimp soup . The recipe i use has cream ,butter ,  cream cheese and cream of potato soup as the base . more of a corn and shrimp chowder.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2015)

That looks GREAT!!!!  I`ll be trying that one.  Already had to scrape my windshield a couple of times last month--its soup weather here.  Neat thing is, Miss Linda isn`t much for seafood, so I`ll be forced to eat it all myself.  LOL  

Looking forward to you Golden Chowder.







Gary


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

eman said:


> I will have to file that recipe away for when i want a lighter corn and shrimp soup . The recipe i use has cream ,butter ,  cream cheese and cream of potato soup as the base . more of a corn and shrimp chowder.


I have a thick one also, lots of cream. Never thought of cream cheese though.

This one is sort of a lighter soup. You can enjoy it in summer when both the corn and shrimps are fresh. I usually use my frozen corn with the cream base. Don't get me wrong its good also.

Try it, I bet you'll like it.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks GREAT!!!!  I`ll be trying that one.  Already had to scrape my windshield a couple of times last month--its soup weather here.  Neat thing is, Miss Linda isn`t much for seafood, so I`ll be forced to eat it all myself.  LOL
> 
> Looking forward to you Golden Chowder.
> 
> ...


I like it. Try it, its pretty tastee. And it doesn't weigh ya down, you can enjoy seconds. I had forgot all about the golden chowder, its basically sweet taters and lump crab.

And thank you sir.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 12, 2015)

Foam,,,,,another great job!!! Looks very tasty!!!!

DS


----------



## foamheart (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you DS.

 I appreciate the compliment.


----------

